# Columbia Chainless Bicycle



## KingSized HD (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm relatively new to prewar stuff but thought this was interesting; Columbia Chainless with low starting bid of $199 on the bay.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=281604940272

Anyone want to chime in on the rarity of these chainless bikes?


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 20, 2015)

As with other e bay listings photos are limited. Looks like broken frame near rear drive and no idea or mention of crank arms and if something hidden/broke there. I have seen these bikes in the $600-$1000 range in complete condition. Sounds like cheap starting bid. finding correct parts could be another issue.


----------



## thatonejohn (Feb 20, 2015)

ZOOK said:


> As with other e bay listings photos are limited. Looks like broken frame near rear drive and no idea or mention of crank arms and if something hidden/broke there. I have seen these bikes in the $600-$1000 range in complete condition. Sounds like cheap starting bid. finding correct parts could be another issue.




I don't see anything broken near the rear drive.  I guess the piece could be called an axle hanger, without its presence, there's no way of removing the rear wheel.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the input! It always helps to learn from someone with more experience.


----------



## catfish (Feb 20, 2015)

Finding the parts for these is very hard. You are always better off buying a complete one.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 20, 2015)

This one is worth the starting price for the ball end spokes alone.  A Wheelman makes reproduction (plastic) gear covers, but the last pair of 7" chainless cranks on eBay sold for more than $400.00...


----------



## JOEL (Feb 21, 2015)

When buying bikes of that era, it is best to stick with complete ones unless you are well connected...


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 22, 2015)

you will look for ever for the right crank arms for this bike but otherwize a good bike .


----------

